# Pairing TiVo box to cable card



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

Hello again - what does it take to pair a cable card to a TiVo box? Fios literally has no clue. Say they rarely get the request. But the TiVo instructions say they have to do it, and my card can't get any channels right now.

I pulled a card from another box and it doesn't receive channels either, which says to me when I wiped out this TiVo (fully cleared and deleted), I must have wiped out validation info with it.

So what to do next? 

Thanks,
Carleen


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

You should be able to do this via the web. 1000x easier. 

Joe


----------



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

But can you do it without the activation code? I've long since lost mine.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

http://www22.verizon.com/residentialhelp/fiostv/other+hardware/cablecards/questionsone/84913.htm


----------



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

Desktop In-Home Agent huh? I've never considered installing that. So that I'm clear, it will pair my card to the Tivo without the activation code?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I believe you get the activation codes from the Tivo after you set it up (redo guided set up) to use a cable card.

There's a cable card menu somewhere in Settings. I would think the activation codes would be there*.

* I don't really know for sure (not a cable card user).


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

The activation code is not available on the Tivo. It is generated by the VZ ordering system when you obtain the cable card.

Pairing should only affect the copy protected channels (131-their info channel currently). From what you are describing, it sounds like the card may have lost activation, but the fact that a moved card doesn't work may mean a problem with the Tivo, since normally you can move cards from box to box and only lose the copy protected channel (131). Does the card from the problem Tivo work in the other one? If it does, that might mean a call to the Tivo cable card line would be in order, where, if necessary, they can conference in someone at VZ who knows about cable cards. Calling during core hours (12-5 eastern time since Tivo is in CA) when the most Tivo and VZ people are working would be best (in my experience).

When I re-paired my card after moving from an HD to a Premier, I found the easiest way was to use the VZ Direct forum on DSL Reports. BUT, all channels except 131 worked, I only had them pair it as a hedge against them copy protecting other channels in the future. The techs there are a higher level and very helpful. Unfortunately, they had a major crash following a power failure and have been off line for about 2 weeks.

If you want to try activiation/pairing first, I would suggest two options:

1) Use twitter to @VerizonSupport. The drill goes you follow them, ask them to follow you, and then you can DM the details, account name, CC serial number, unit address, host id, etc. The techs there are the same as on DSL Reports.

2)It might be quicker to try calling during 10AM - 5PM eastern time, when the most senior (and knowledgeable) reps are working and available. Ask (beg,insist) that the first tier agent transfer you to a more senior person familiar with cable card issues. When I have spoken to those folks it has been relatively quick and painless.

Hope these ideas help, although the fact a card working in another box doesn't work may mean a Tivo problem.

Mark


----------



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks guys,

The activation code isn't in the settings. Verizon said they should still have them on file, but they didn't.

Sooo, I just went through the guided setup, ignoring the fact that the card wasn't getting channels, and voila, it works.like you said Mark, I can't get channel 131, but should I care? Are there other protected channels?

Doing a complete delete and reset un-pairs any card placed in the box, which is why the downstairs card doesn't work either. But I'm seeing tv, and my guide data problem is fixed, so for at least now I'm happy!

Carleen


----------



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

And thanks for the Twitter suggestion!


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Carleen said:


> Desktop In-Home Agent huh? I've never considered installing that. So that I'm clear, it will pair my card to the Tivo without the activation code?


Did you ever try the "in-home agent" ?
It would be nice if we had a way of doing the re-pairing ourselves ....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shamilian said:


> Did you ever try the "in-home agent" ?
> It would be nice if we had a way of doing the re-pairing ourselves ....


I tried the in home agent. It still requires the VZ code to do the pairing. which I never received since I got my cards before self install was available.

They have added some new H.264 channels but I don't know if they require paired cards yet. I figured I would pair my cards just in case for the future. since I don't plan on moving my cards anymore until I sell my Elites for a new model. But in the end I could not pair them using the self install methods without the code.


----------



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

Ok, so ignore everything I just wrote. I'm only getting local channels. Rescheduled Verizon tech for tomorrow.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

You should be able to call the CC phone number on the CC settings screen, provide the 2 numbers with dashes to the rep and they should be able to make any changes required.

Even with an activation code, I had to call about 2 months ago, and once the numbers were entered, all channels showed up in just a few minutes.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I had trouble with my initial activation as well. I ended up calling the Verizon Fiber Solutions Center to get it solved. The number I have from back then (almost a year ago) is: 877-600-2051 (I recall having to wait on hold for a long time)


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Carleen,

Sorry you are still having problems. Did the "problem" card work in the other Tivo? If it did, I would suspect the Tivo. It it doesn't, I would suspect the card. Another thing to try to rule out the Tivo would be to unplug the "problem" unit, insert the known good card, and reboot. If it doesn't acquire the channel map on a cold boot, but does on the other unit, I would strongly suspect the Tivo.

Trying to rule out the Tivo before the VZ tech comes may save time since the VZ, like most cable techs will likely blame your equipment if his laptop says the card is active and/or he is unable to activate another card. Being able to get your other card working, or at least discussing it with Tivo support can avoid the "there's nothing I can do, talk to Tivo" answer which might just lead to another, later visit.

I have had no issues with Verizon, the initial installer activated the card from his laptop during the initial install, and repairing was done with just a post. The tech actually called me to confirm it was paired. My experience with the finger pointing from Tivo to the provider comes from years of Comcast issues.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Carleen (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks again everyone! But I'm 100% confident it's not TiVo, for several reasons. But at least tonight I get to watch broadcast tv (I had nothing last night!).

I'll post an update when the tech leaves tomorrow.

Carleen


----------

